# Le journalistes people d'enterrer



## Voce

Salve a tutti.
Ho un problema con la traduzione della seguente frase:
"Et les critiques musicaux et journalistes *people *d'enterrer à regret «la controverse religieuse» dans la culture pop".

Il contesto è un articolo sul poco scandalo suscitato dal video di Lady Gaga "Judas".

Io ho tradotto così:
"*E i critici musicali e i giornalisti dicono addio a malincuore alla “controversia religiosa” nella cultura pop". Ovviamente ho tralasciato il termine *"*people*", *perché non so assolutamente che cosa voglia dire in francese.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Grazie!*


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
In francese la stampa "people" è quella che s'interessa delle celebrità dello sport, spettacolo ecc. Non mi viene la parola italiana , dimmi tu, per favore!


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Voce,
> In francese la stampa "people" è quella che s'interessa delle celebrità dello sport, spettacolo ecc. Non mi viene la parola italiana , dimmi tu, per favore!


Sei la mia salvezza! Il riferimento è dunque ai rotocalchi di gossip. E io che pensavo che fosse un verbo francese a me sconosciuto! Ma allora la frase potrebbe andare così (magari aggiungendo "giornalisti della stampa scandalistica")?


----------



## matoupaschat

> rotocalchi di gossip


 Grazie!
Stampa scandalistica, forse, ma piuttosto soft. In effetti, la frase va benissimo così come è!


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Grazie!
> Stampa scandalistica, forse, ma piuttosto soft. In effetti, la frase va benissimo così come è!


Grazie mille, Matoupaschat! Ancora una volta sei stato utilissimo!


----------



## ChM20

in italiano, un people si dice un VIP, penso, no?  Un candidato che esce dalla trasmissione "grande fratello"diventera' un people (spesso pronunciato pipol in francese...lo troverai anche scritto 'pipole', o allora pronunciato all'inglese )...

La stampa people non è legata allo scandalo...non per forza... Non si dice "cronaca rosa" per quel tipo di stampa ??


----------



## birus

Boh io da quando vivo in Francia ho sempre trovato azzeccata la semplicissima equazione "people"="gossip".
Davvero la traduzione è più complicata di così?


----------



## ChM20

Dipende dal contesto...
La discothèque X a invité quelques peoples pour son inauguration....non tradurai da gossip....
La presse people, un journaliste people...è diverso

Gossip.it est un blog people très connu en Italie.

La parola people è ormai nei dizionari francesi.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Io ho sempre trovato questa espressione ridicola : in Francia i "People" (che in inglese vuol dire la "gente") sarebbero i VIP, allora cosa vorrebbe dire, che noi che non siamo VIP non siamo neanche "gente"? cosa siamo allora? oggetti? plebaglia?
Tra l'altro se parli di "people" a un inglese lui non capirà mai che stai parlando dei VIP, quindi, oltretutto c'è anche l'ignoranza di prendere una parola inglese e di darle un significato che non c'entra niente.
Come quando un Francese dice "je me suis acheté un break, je suis trop content!" e l'inglese che lo ascolta pensa : "ma quanto è deficiente questo che è tutto felice di essersi comprato una macchina rotta!"

... tutto sommato il meglio è riderci sopra.


----------



## ChM20

adesso trovi anche nei dizionari : pipole o pipeule... e ci sono anche parole derivate...la peoplisation... per esempio : la peoplisation (pronunc pipolisation) des hommes politiques  (nel senso : si parla molto della loro vita privata)...
Viene da "people journalism"  
*"Celebrity" or "People" journalism*


http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Journalism#.22Celebrity.22_or_.22People.22_journalism


----------



## matoupaschat

birus said:


> Boh io da quando vivo in Francia ho sempre trovato azzeccata la semplicissima equazione "people"="gossip".


Mi sa che hai ragione. Perché complicarsi la vita? Se oggi la parola "gossip" è registrata nei dizionari come_● (colloq.) Pettegolezzo, chiacchiera relativa spec. a personaggi del mondo dello spettacolo, dello sport, della politica. (Zingarelli 2012)
_​c'è da scommettere che domani sarà anche accettata per designare chi ne è oggetto.


----------



## birus

matoupaschat said:


> Mi sa che hai ragione. Perché complicarsi la vita? Se oggi la parola "gossip" è registrata nei dizionari come_● (colloq.) Pettegolezzo, chiacchiera relativa spec. a personaggi del mondo dello spettacolo, dello sport, della politica. (Zingarelli 2012)
> _​c'è da scommettere che domani sarà anche accettata per designare chi ne è oggetto.


Rispondo anche a ChM20... io intendevo unicamente il termine "people" impiegato dai francesi come aggettivo. Il sostantivo onestamente non l'avevo ancora mai sentito. Dovrei quindi correggere l'equazione, visto che in effetti gossip non è un aggettivo, in people=relativo al gossip.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho anche certi dubbi che il francese "people" sia aggettivo. Io lo sento come sostantivo usato in apposizione.


----------



## ChM20

si, si è aggetivo...verifica nel dizionario...adjectif invariable et nom masculin invariable...(non dovevo mettere l's nel mio esempio)...
aggetivo : che parla dei VIP (e della loro vita privata)
nome : VIP di cui si parla nei mass media

Matoupaschat : cela ne peut pas être une apposition, puisque dans journaliste people, le journaliste n'est pas le people...


----------



## matoupaschat

ChM20 said:


> Matoupaschat : cela ne peut pas être une apposition, puisque dans journaliste people, le journaliste n'est pas le people...


Exact, évidemment! J'ai fini et envoyé mon message sans réfléchir parce que je devais partir en toute hâte. 
Quel dictionnaire utilise-tu, ONLINE ? (J'utilise d'habitude le TLFi du CNRTL, mais pour les mots récents, c'est pas terrible...)


----------



## ChM20

non, non, le petit Robert 2008, tout simplement...


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai remarqué que dans la phrase soumise par Voce une structure très intéressante est employée.

*Et* les critiques musicaux et journalistes people *d'enterrer*  à regret «la controverse religieuse» dans la culture pop".

Je me demande si la syntaxe de la traduction de Voce arrive à rendre rend cette tournure particulière qui n'existe pas en italien.

Je me permets d'apporter cet élément de réflexion car je me souviens d'être tombé sur un cas de figure similaire.

Le traducteur français de Lolita de Nabokov, confronté à une tournure telle

_Back into the car went the jumper_ (qui n'est pas canonique en anglais) a recour au même agencement du titre de ce fil:  Et le pull-over de retourner dans la voiture.

Bref, je me demande si l'on ne pourrait pas agencer la phrase italienne de manière telle à rendre cet agencement syntaxique "pas canonique".


----------



## ChM20

Il s'agit de l'infinitif de narration ou infinitif historique...assez courant en français. ..Et tous d'applaudir...Le professeur lui dit (...)Mais le petit Lorrain de répondre...
quand je dis assez courant, j'exagère un peu...

Il existe aussi en italien (exemple trouvé sur wikipedia)
_Noi lì a tormentarci e a chiederci dove fosse Francesco, quand’eccolo uscire dal bar della piazza con la sua ultima conquista_
(= Mentre noi ci tormentavamo e ci chiedevamo... Francesco improvvisamente uscì dal bar...).


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci ChM20,

Merci de m'avoir appris une chose très intéressante!!! Normalement je traduis de l'anglais au français et viceversa et je ne savais pas que la structure italienne "*quand'ecco che Mario* si fece avanti" correspond à *Et Mario de* se proposer".

D'ailleurs, je sens qu"une structure telle que _Et Mario de répondre_ est plus courante que _Quand'ecco che Mario rispose_ (qui à mon sens, serait en bien des cas une surtraduction)

Il n'en reste pas moins que la traduction de Voce est un peu "plate" par rapporte au texte-source. Elle aurait convenu si le texte-source avait été plutôt:

Les critiques musicaux et journalistes people *enterrent*  à regret «la controverse religieuse» dans la culture pop".


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Armadillo,

Il faut peut-être d'abord te rappeller que nous sommes ici dans la section italiano-français et te signaler que je ne m'y entend pas du tout en anglais. 

Cette construction est un infinitif de narration, ou historique, et appartient à la langue littéraire. Je pense qu'on en a déjà parlé quelque part, en passant, mais je ne retrouve plus où, et il me semble me rappeler qu'on le traduit d'habitude par une simple proposition avec verbe à l'indicatif, comme l'a fait Voce.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci infiniment matoupaschat!!!

En résumant, nous pourrions dire qu'en principe il faut le trauduire tout simplement avec un verbe à l'indicatif, sauf dans les cas où "quand'ecco" serait de mise.


----------

